
Your robot army, controlled by Arduino and Bluetooth - zoowar
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2013/03/your-robot-army-controlled-by-arduino-and-bluetooth/
======
noonespecial
Ubiquitous wireless connectivity at "disposable" prices is a looming killer
app for makers. Less than 2 years ago, putting a project "on the net" cost in
the neighborhood of $100. You build an entirely different kind of project when
its temporary because you have to move your super expensive wireless unit
around between projects.

Somewhere around $20 seems to be the "disposability" point. Everything gets
interesting after that.

